# Butterfly shooting in the sun !



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

Shooting butterfly style on this sunny morning in the company of George!!!
Targeting a can at 15 meters

Using my Myrtle PFS and Omen design

Notice that i don't twist or tweak the pouch
when using the PFS as i have a 28 mm fork gap.

Thanks for watching !


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Good shooting and beautiful pair of slings (with girdle). Thank you for sharing, Saderath.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nice shooting ... great butterfly form! I liked watching your dog ... so calm while you were shooting.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Nice slinging Saderath. I also agree with Charles that dog is well behaved mine would be eating grass and getting in the way lol.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks guys! He has got used to it and likes to watch, he is very clever and understands when not to get in the way!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Excellent shooting!!!!

...and a great K-9 friend you have!! 

Cheers ...Q


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Great shooting Saderath. What's the set-up you're using?

I tried using single 2040 tubes today. I didn't like it.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Good show man. Love to see members shooting. Thanks


----------



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

Thank you guys for your great comments!!



mr. green said:


> Great shooting Saderath. What's the set-up you're using?
> 
> I tried using single 2040 tubes today. I didn't like it.


I am using TBG tappered 18mm - 13mm 30cm


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

Great shooting MAESTRO !!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Saderath said:


> Thank you guys for your great comments!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks, Maestro. I'll try that this weekend.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Awesome dude! Cool dog


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Super shooter!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

good shooting, like the omen design :thumbsup:

greetings to greece mr.teh


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

:bowdown: Super! Enjoyed watching you (and the doggy too). You are a real good shot!


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

Hey Saderath, now that is warmer there, I would like you share more of your shooting ... only to "dream" for a moment that I am at your side sharing the shooting !!

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

Arturito said:


> ... only to "dream" for a moment that I am at your side sharing the shooting !!


Maybe one day my friend it will be so!!!


----------

